# Before & Afters



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

I haven't posted any pics in awhile and was going through my albums. Seeing the change in my pups as they've grown always makes me nostalgic, so I decided to post some before & after pics. I'm sure this type thread has been done already, but anyone feel free to post your too!

Kaiya @15wks (She looks like a stuffed toy!)










Achilles @ 6wks (He's so FLUFFY!!)









Kaleb @ 9wks (Bunny Wabbit!!)









My Triple Threat (Left to Right) - Kaiya (3yrs), Kaleb (7 mths), and Achilles (2yrs):wub::wub:


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

all very beautiful, lovely pack you have there!


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Beautiful crew !


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Ditto.... on the beautiful crew!!!


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Very stunning ... you were definitely very bored in your life to get 3 GSDs so close in age LOL 


Love the nickname ... triple threat ... I'd have gone with triple sec ... because that's what I'd need to be drinking to have three!!!


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

Hahaha! I think I'd had waayyy to many glasses of wine when I signed on for the 3rd!! They're really good dogs though. I only have to crate the pup. The other two can stay home entire work day uncrated. No accidents, no damage, so I'm pretty lucky!


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

She has 4 kids, too, Kyleigh....I just rather think she's organized, strong, and brave!


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

LOL, Aimee! I just don't have a life outside my kids and dogs! I don't even answer the phone when friends call!


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Holy cow ... they should call you super woman ... I have two parrots and a cat but no kids ... and that keeps me going !!! I can't imagine having kids too! YOU ROCK in my books!


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

Lol, ya'll are sweet. Most people just think I'm nuts!:crazy:


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

You are awesome, and I SO wish I could see you walk down the road with all of them-- What a gorgeous sight it would be!


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

I get that a lot b/c I have NO kids and four animals, imagine if I had kids ... my friends would sign me up for the loony bin LOL ... 

Kudos to you for making it work ... it just goes to show that with lots of organization, will power and determination, a person can make anything work!


----------



## Umm Mohamed (Nov 25, 2012)

I hearth them.. 
Very pretty buddy's you have..


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

RocketDog said:


> You are awesome, and I SO wish I could see you walk down the road with all of them-- What a gorgeous sight it would be!


Lol, it's more hassle because we get stopped so much! The kids were so mad at me because we took Achilles and Kaiya with us trick or treating this year. It seemed like every 10 steps, someone was stopping us to ask about the dogs, so they lost a lot of valuable candy time. You just don't see WGSL down here in the deep south very often, so people ask so many questions. One of the kids actually said, "Why'd we have to bring the dogs???"


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

AWWW poor kids ... they are finding out that they are taking "second" place to the doggies LOL


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

love your dogs! may I ask where they are from?


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Beautiful dogs! Love the puppy pics, what a bunch of fluffballs they were. And still beauties now. 

Now, I understand you have 4 kids?  Hmm, seems unbalanced to me so I think you need to get another dog. 
One dog per kid. Sounds fair right?


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

Kaiya came from a local byb (before I knew). Achilles came from a breeder in Oregon whom I choose not to mention, but is a Utah v. Bullinger son. Kaleb I found through Cliff from a small breeder in Philly.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

All so beautiful! I love Kaleb's coloring. I'd love to see more photos of him!


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

GatorDog said:


> All so beautiful! I love Kaleb's coloring. I'd love to see more photos of him!


I knew he'd be dark, but had no idea he would get THIS dark! His coloring baffles me. Lol. From the front, he looks like a bi-color black and tan, but from the side and back you can see he is a very dark sable. I thought he would have a really defined mask, but nope. His face completely blackened. I love how the sables are a guessing game. These are all from last night.




























His sire


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I have to say GSDpups are the cutest pups of all and from your pictures just become more beautiful w/ time. Your "triple threat " are gorgeous.


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

That is soooo cute!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Lakl said:


> I knew he'd be dark, but had no idea he would get THIS dark! His coloring baffles me. Lol. From the front, he looks like a bi-color black and tan, but from the side and back you can see he is a very dark sable. I thought he would have a really defined mask, but nope. His face completely blackened. I love how the sables are a guessing game. These are all from last night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! That is definitely an awesome coat! He is stunning.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

RocketDog said:


> She has 4 kids, too, Kyleigh....I just rather think she's organized, strong, and brave!


AND, two little dogs and a full time job! She is definitely 
Wonderwoman!!! :wild:

Those are great pics of your crew, I remember all of them when they were little. You can really see the focus in Kaleb, there's an intensity in that fuzzy face. :wub:


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Gorgeous pack... oh my goodness. <3


----------



## Sasha86 (Sep 8, 2012)

Very beautiful. I commend you for having three, while I can barely keep up with one.... Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

